# Your favourite wine?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Following sa|nTT's thread, I was wondering what you guys drink?

Personally i prefer white and my favourite is 'Ernest and Julio Gallo Chenin Blanc'.

Superb for a smidgen under Â£5..... A 2003 year is hard to get hold of, but I've always got a bottle (normally an 04) in my fridge.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I like Blue Nun.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

A good mersault is hard to beat, as for reds it depends on the mood.

Dave

p.s. Had the best Mersault in my life in a resteraunt called d'theeboom in Amsterdam and the best white port ever. So if you're in the dam check it out.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Personally i prefer white and my favourite is 'Ernest and Julio Gallo Chenin Blanc'.
> 
> Superb for a smidgen under Â£5..... A 2003 year is hard to get hold of, but I've always got a bottle (normally an 04) in my fridge.


Haven't really got a favourite, but certainly agree that your chosen tipple is a fine buy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My favourite wine?

"Its too wet to take my car on track..." :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> My favourite wine?
> 
> "Its too wet to take my car on track..." :lol:


It was J600 for awhile but that's changed surely!!

oh......wine................... :roll:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> My favourite wine?
> 
> "Its too wet to take my car on track..." :lol:


Very poor.

I like a nice bottle of Penfolds Chardonnay.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

E & J Ruby Cab is nice - current wee favourite for weekdays is Chateau Neuf du pap.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

White: Lindemans bin 65 chardonnay or for a treat Poulliy Fume

Red a good tesco's finest Rioja

But not tonight as its a school night


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Red a good tesco's finest Rioja


YUM - now you're talking.....can I have it intravenous please? <hic>

Hev x


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Mine is Wolf Blas Yellow Label. (Red)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I prefer red. My wife prefers red, so it's Morgon Beaujolais for us both. 8)

Joe


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I used to love Isla Negra, an Argentinian red. Full bodied and fruity.

However, I quit drinking over a year ago so Diet Pepsi is now my tipple :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> I used to love Isla Negra, an Argentinian red. Full bodied and fruity.
> 
> However, I quit drinking over a year ago so Diet Pepsi is now my tipple :?


Naw Diet Pepsi is abit tasteless for my liking, i prefer Pepsi Max just abit sweeter......If not diet Coke at a push, has a more distinct taste.......Dont like all the twists of flavour these days....Think they ruin the delicate flavours of the originals


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

Amarone Della Valpolicella , a fantastic full bodied Italian red with a deep,dry flavour. I could drink it all night ( and have done  ) but not too often since it's about Â£20 retail a bottle minimum.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I used to love Isla Negra, an Argentinian red. Full bodied and fruity.
> ...


I must admit that I also find Pepsi Max has a good nose and a taste that rolls voluptuously around the tongue bits, a veritable harvest of flavours all encapsulated within a plastic bottle. I too am not so keen on the cola nouveau, but I was certainly getting faint aromas of cherry, vanilla and lemon in some that I sampled just recently. My spitoon overfloweth.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

IMO you can't beat a decent South African wine (either red or white). Personal choice though is South African Shiraz.

More recently there has also been some nice Aussie wines which are nearly as good as the South African ones.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I used to love Isla Negra, an Argentinian red. Full bodied and fruity.
> 
> However, I quit drinking over a year ago so Diet Pepsi is now my tipple :?


 [smiley=toff.gif] Isla Negra is made by Cono Sur in Chile. Different terroir entirely, old boy [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

My tipple is a nice full bodied French Bordeaux or a crisp sharp Chablis.

Unfortunately, it is difficult to buy decent bottles of either in UK so we go to France to stock up the wine cellar!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

My two favs at the mo are Chianti Classico for the red and a nice Sancerre for the white.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Pinot Noir and Pinot Grigio are my fave red and white, possibly of all time ever.

But then you throw a lush, flinty Chablis into the equation. No, Pinot Grigio. Defo.

Chateauneuf du Pape for cold nights and heavy meals.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Puligny Montrachet on the white side, for a special occasion. Reds - lots! Chateauneuf du Pape, anything decent from the Rhone really, Fleurie, Wolf Blass Yellow Label, Tinto Pesquera Ribera del Douro is excellent when you can get hold of it.

For a cheap and cheerful, you can't go wrong with Cuvee de Richard red or white from Majestic - an absolute bargain at about 3 quid a bottle.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vernan said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I used to love Isla Negra, an Argentinian red. Full bodied and fruity.
> ...


As I was writing I was having trouble remembering the country - probably a result of drinking too much of it in the past. Wine smells like vinegar to me nowadays.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Anything as long as it isn't French


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Wine smells like vinegar to me nowadays.


Beer has exactly the same effect on me - I haven't had any for about 5 years, but used to love the stuff. Now it turns my stomach even walking past a "beery" pub.


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Opus One is another nice wine but expensive.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

White wine: NZ Sauvignon Blanc. I've tried them all from the majestic Cloudy Bay down to supermarket own-label gluggers and by far the best I can recommend is Fairleigh Estate - made by the same guy who makes the much more famous Wither Hills but a good couple of pounds cheaper and even better it's on offer at Majestic at the mo for Â£5.94 a bottle. Cannot recommend this wine at that price highly enough.

Red wine: Can't go far wrong with any of the D'Arenberg wines. Dead Arm Shiraz if you are feeling flush (especially the 2001 if you can find it at anything less than Â£50  ), but have a soft spot for the Custodian Grenache at about Â£8 a bottle from Oddbins (a good alternative to Chateauneuf de Pape). For Italian wine lovers try Masi Campo Fiorin from Oddbins as well - bit softer and "easier" than Amarone. IIRC about Â£8 a bottle too.

I could go on, but I hate people who bore on about wine (like me :wink: )


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I like the Argentian Malbec (red). I've also had some nice Italian Montepulciano D'Abruzzo and Valpolicella (reds), but they can be a bit variable. The Italian Pinot Grigio and Orieveto (whites) are nice light wines and make a change from Chardonnay 

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I agree about the NZ Sauvignon Blanc - lovely! Also like the Friuli Sauvignon Blanc (Italian), not as well known, but cheaper than NZ Sav Blanc.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I used to love Isla Negra, an Argentinian red. Full bodied and fruity.
> ...


and as for Coca cola light ugh foreign muck :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


True but most of those foreign wines are pretty nasty too. A traditional English 2006 expiry Diet Pepsi get's the bits tingling nicely.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Totally agree.....Tasteless, vile and i dont know about you but i get wicked heart burn from it! Also Multi can packs.........Same result.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You cant beat a nice Sancerre. If you like Chablie try Asda Special offer Â£4:98 Fantastic


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I try and buy European, but Wolf Blass Cab sauv is a great glugger if i have to go new world.

otherwise:

Red: Gevry chambertain, Chateauneauf du pape, red sancerre, most barolos, chiantis, or any reasonable rioja (currently keen on Campo Viejos)

White:
alborino, sancerre, chablis; pouilly fuse; any sicilian whites, orvieto, a cheeky muscadet pleases.

not so keen on chardonnays - but I'll always have a go at one. :wink:

i just like wine.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Gary - check out Tesco on-line.

Chat du pap 50% off

Rioja 50% off

8)

Either will do me although do prefer the Tesco Gran Reserva Rioja.

Not a fan at all of sancerre or many whites really. A cold chardonnay's normally ok for glugging.

Also a fan of very fruity merlots.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Gary - check out Tesco on-line.
> 
> Chat du pap 50% off
> 
> ...


Good find!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Since living in Aus my favorite wines are sparkling :roll:

Ultimate fave - Laurent Perrier Rose (cheapest place to buy - Brussels Duty Free).

Green Point from Domaine Chandon in the Yarra Valley v v good non-champagne.

Lindauer good for every day drinking.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Gary - check out Tesco on-line.
> 
> Chat du pap 50% off
> 
> ...


I was just about to come back and say "Fck me Paul, do you think i am made of money at Â£45 a bottle off sales price ?" then realised it was for a case rate - in which case (sic-hic) that is very good value.

One of each for Xmas then . Cheers. Good tip. Perhaps I'll 'do' a few and come back with some tasting notes.....

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul also - 12 Riojas, 6 Chateauneuf Du Pape and 6 Chablis being delivered sunday - so I get my 1000 extra card points too, a Tenner off the next online grocery shop and free delivery on the Wine!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I have a paypal account for donations. :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmm the TT forum seems to have exhausted stock of the Chateau Neuf.... :evil:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

More Tesco half price wine offers :

HERE 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I've just managed to get 3 Ch.Du P (Â£6.49 - Â£7 off  ) and 3 Chablis (Â£4.99 - Â£3ish off) from my Tesco Express (which is next door to where I live). Got some nice fillet steak tonight so must give the Ch. Du P a try.

Moley


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It's not the greatest Chateauneuf du Pape in the world is it?

Not bad, but not brill :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> It's not the greatest Chateauneuf du Pape in the world is it?
> 
> Not bad, but not brill :?


Don't think that was said - but it certainly is no three bad.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I', a big fan of New Zealand wine ever since I wrote the copy for the Montana Vineyards brochure and had a couple to sample.

Their Chardonnay is particularly palatable.

Nicest glass I've ever had was on the strength of a recommendation from a wine waiter at the Bluebird. (Not name dropping as we went there on the Evening Standard's Tenner deals.)

Still don't know what it was other than it was an Australian Chardonnay.

As for Red, Has to be Rioja.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the greatest Chateauneuf du Pape in the world is it?
> ...


 [smiley=toff.gif] And to be the complete wine snob I'd say a statement such as "I like Chateauneuf de Pape" is akin to saying "I like Audis". You can get an Audi A2 all the way up to RS6s and S8s. CNP can be paint stripper made in someone's garage up to top of the range Chapoutier and Beaucastels north of Â£50 a bottle. All CNP means is that it is from a certain region, but not necessarily any indicator of quality. [smiley=toff.gif]



> White:
> alborino, sancerre, chablis; pouilly fuse; any sicilian whites, orvieto, a cheeky muscadet pleases.
> 
> not so keen on chardonnays - but I'll always have a go at one.


Chablis is chardonnay :wink: As is Pouilly Fuisse :wink:

However.....there is too much snobbery around wine so I always say, drink what works for you! Now....shall I get my own coat? :roll:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

We were at Calais over the weekend stocking up before Christmas and amongst others got a case of Pouilly Fume which I'm looking foward to [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Just found one completely by accident ...... ARGENTO , Malbec [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

If you like red wines you must try the South African 2001 or 2003 Waterford Cabernet Sauvignon - Stellenbosch (Â£13.50). It is one of the nicest reds I have ever had. Not acidic. Quite fruity yet not very sweet. Soft and very very drinkable... hic!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> IMO you can't beat a decent South African wine (either red or white). Personal choice though is South African Shiraz.
> 
> More recently there has also been some nice Aussie wines which are nearly as good as the South African ones.


ditto [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Although I mostly drink greek reds, an alsatian Gewurztraminer is my personal favorite white for snacks and finger food.

But I must say that one should try a good santorini white (eg. thalassitis not the boutari crap) for a different taste.

Comments about retsina are unwelcome


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

CHIANTI!! i sgorgeous, but not the cheap ones, plus the other day tasted 
RIBEREÃ'O - RIBERA DEL DUERO - that was lush


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I agree on the South African. I am a particular fan of Constantia Uitsig's Cabernet Sauvignon

It really helped that it was complementary on my South African safari trip last year.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You just cannot beat Italian, Amarone, Barolo or Chainti Classico


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Widget said:


> It's not the greatest Chateauneuf du Pape in the world is it?
> 
> Not bad, but not brill :?


Quite agree - it's just about worth the Â£6.49 but certainly not the Â£13.

I was quite disappointed but I haven't had a Ch Du P for ages so at first I thought my expectations were a little high but I think you've just confirmed my thoughts.

Moley


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

A 2001 Nuits Saint-Georges, yum


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

When I spent 3 months in cape town needless to say a few wine route tours occurred. :wink:

A personal favourite was Nederburg (especially the chardonnay)

The vanilla buttery texture is amazing Its only 9am and I'm gasping now :lol:

http://www.nederburg.co.za/index_f.asp


----------

